# System Rebuild



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm going to be rebuilding my system over this year. As of right now here is what I'm looking at:

200A alt: Excessive Amperage

Mids/Highs: CDT audio (6.5" and 4" components in the front. 5.25" coaxial in the back)

Mids/Highs amps: Polk Audio or Kicker (A 4-channel and a 2-channel)

Subs: Soundsplinter? (Not sure if they are still in business. I think they are but you just have to e-mail them for the products you want. At least that's what I can gather online.)

Sub amp: Audioque 2200D

The whole system will be around 2500watts and should be LOUD. It should sound great doing though which was my goal. 

Does anybody have any insight on the Soundsplinter company. If I can't get their sub I'll probably go with the Fi Q 18" but those need more space which might be an issue.

I was going to wait till I had more of the stuff but I'm impatient.

Here's the Audioque 2200D I just picked up used:









The volume knob for it with clipping indicator:









And the wiring kit for the 2 mids/highs amps next to the other stuff:









BTW, That kicker kit is 1/0 gauge with distribution block and 4 gauge wire. Sonicelectronix is selling it for $120. It's last years model and this years model is $300!  Quite the deal I think.

This will be the biggest build I've ever done for sure. I've never needed a bigger alt before. Stay tuned for updates :smile:


----------



## steveljohn8 (Sep 13, 2009)

yes it is good but i like Kenwood so much for the best song quality in car hi-fi car speaker


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

CDT Audio is supposed to make some great SQ speakers especially with their ES line. I found ones that are from 2007 online and they are so much cheaper then the new ones I think it will be worth it. 

Part of my goal with this rebuild is to use companies I've never used before. I've used kenwood speakers before and I thought they were alright. But they are also the cheapest line they had so I'm not sure what kenwood is capable of. Otherwise I would have just used Polk Audio because I love their sound.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

soundsplinter is still around


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

^^^ This is good news


----------

